# Clarion Hx-d3



## bengala

Hi Guys.

I look in ebay this HU: Clarion Hxd3. http://www.ebay.es/itm/NEW-ARRIVAL-...r_Audio_In_Dash_Receivers&hash=item1e697c297f

In EEUU Clarion Hxd2 called DRZ9255. 

It is a special edition, but is there any change with respect to the Hxd2 (DRZ9255) or just change the lighting and little more?

Thanks and best regards from Spain


----------



## azngotskills

From what I remember, the lighting is different as well as some internal parts upgraded but I cant recall what (op-amps maybe?). In Japan is was called the DRZ9255SE

Clarion Japan | ?????????????????? | DRZ9255SE


----------



## bengala

No. Hxd3 isn't DRZ9255SE because there is a HXD2SE too.

This is a new model to 2012.


----------



## azngotskills

Hmm well looking forward to see what someone else knows


----------



## smgreen20

Just as the DRX9275L is to the DRX9175L, the HX-D3 is to the HX-D2. Same units, different years. There is the possibility that there were a few changes made, but unlikely. 

One of these I _*WILL*_ own someday.


----------



## zizu

Hola Dani (Bengala)!

La HXd3 es una HXd2.....una de las muchas versiones japonesas con iluminación diferente y alguna cosa más de estética unicamente... Lo leí hace un tiempo en un foro de Singapur.
Un abrazo.

Sorry for my bad english 
Regards.
-David-


----------



## TokoSpeaker

IMHO, better to go with MX4000 + MDA4000.


----------



## Lars Ulriched

Disagree sir....


----------



## bengala

I need the DSP that has this HU. McIntosh MX4000 hasn't these adjust.


----------



## daudioman

zizu said:


> Hola Dani (Bengala)!
> 
> La HXd3 es una HXd2.....una de las muchas versiones japonesas con iluminación diferente y alguna cosa más de estética unicamente... Lo leí hace un tiempo en un foro de Singapur.
> Un abrazo.
> 
> Sorry for my bad english
> Regards.
> -David-


David where is the English?!?!??! 

Anyway I saw this on ebay to and I was wondering? I like the new more blacked out cosemetics of the HX-D3 vs. the grey/chrome look of the HX-D2 I will own one of these as well oneday...


----------



## n_olympios

daudioman said:


> I like the new more blacked out cosemetics of the HX-D3 vs. the grey/chrome look of the HX-D2


Although the photo in the ebay ad isn't the best, I think only the buttons and cd slot are matte black, the rest of the fascia seems to be glossy (same as the HX-D2). Also, the volume control stands out too much. It could be just the pic though.


----------



## bengala

I bought this HU and I hope it comes soon!!


----------



## smgreen20

I want pics when it arrives..


----------



## Lars Ulriched

Takes pictures and review and comparison with the old D2 mate...


----------



## bengala

Ok. I will do a lot of photos!


----------



## daudioman

n_olympios said:


> Although the photo in the ebay ad isn't the best, I think only the buttons and cd slot are matte black, the rest of the fascia seems to be glossy (same as the HX-D2). Also, the volume control stands out too much. It could be just the pic though.


No your correct especially on the volume knob. I can see me having to Mod the unit knob having it or one custom milled and then anodized the same flat black as the buttons/cd slot...similar to the Denon DCT series for example. Still a nice unit for sure!


----------



## bengala

When the HU has arrived I will do a lot of detailed photos. Don't worry.


----------



## bengala

The front panel is different. I think that it's black or similar. I put you information I searched in internet about this HU.

"The Clarion HXD3 is the new version with modification and sound improvement, the main differents were, it uses more advanced 24 bit cpu / ic (inside parts) which can produce more clear and high sound performance. The display panel colors and design are different to fit customer's need. This is a special edition with limited production due to Japan manufacturing plants slow down their supplies. The Clarion HXD3 quality is the same grading as Mcintosh MX-5000."


----------



## ReloadedSS

Looking forward to CES, when they might have a more depth preview of this unit.


----------



## Lars Ulriched

It would be great if they have USB with it....


----------



## bengala

Lars Ulriched said:


> It would be great if they have USB with it....


I don't think that HX-D3 has USB. It would be very good but I think the connected is the same that HX-D2.


----------



## Lars Ulriched

No update?


----------



## bengala

In next week I will have Clarion HX-D3.


----------



## triatletadan

I agree with tokospeaker. In my opinion, the mx4000 +mda4000 is better than 9255. I have drz, mx4000 combo and mx5000 combo with mda5000.
For the TA i am using an Alpine processor, 3681.
IMO, i think the MC is better in highs, deeper soundstage and images


----------



## bengala

But I need adjustments. In this case, the HX-D3 will be the best option.


----------



## kyheng

Well, do define the terms of "better", "best".....
Under car enviroment, a dead head that can't adjust crossover points are just too tedious to get things right, unless the passive components I can return back to the seller...


----------



## triatletadan

I told that's MY OPINION, i got better results with Mcintosh combo, but there are a lot of processors that you can use (Zapco, Audison bit one, Alpine, etc) if your limitation is x-over, eq, bla bla bla


----------



## bengala

My HX-D3 has arrived. The frontal is a black colour. It isn't same that HX-D2. It's most elegant and discret.

I like it. I bought a DCA006-600 for add the cd charger Clarion DCZ628 by optical.


----------



## piyush7243

Nice, Any difference you find in Specs listed?


----------



## bengala

I didn't look with attention because it arrived this morning, but in a some days I will give you more information about the differences.

Thanks


----------



## Q-Authority

Congratulations, it looks great! It always cracks me up how much larger the box for the head unit is compared to the one for the cd changer, like when I got my HX-D2/DCZ628 combo.

Looking forward to hearing more about them.


----------



## bengala

Thanks! I will tell you


----------



## Velozity

I'm almost ready to pull the trigger on one of these. I really want to sell my DRZ9255 first though 

Bengala, thank you for posting new pictures. I've been drooling over the ones on eBay for a week! As I'm very familiar with the DRZ, I am very interested in what you find the differences to be. This has switchable illumination correct? Are the processing features the same (probably)?


----------



## smgreen20

I wish I had the $$ for one. I'd love to use one, guess the best HU I'll ever have is my ADCS-1, not that I'm complaining.


----------



## ErinH

I know everyone's going to jump on my back but...

At the price point given, the p99 seems to better choice here. The only thing is doesn't have is a higher sampling rate, but I don't even know if that's going to matter for most. The p99 has a more feature rich DSP and has usb. 

The d3 is cool and interesting and I thought it might be something worth pursuing... until I saw the $1250 shipped from Japan price tag. I'll keep the p99.


----------



## co_leonard

Is the part number PE-2628K-B? You'll see this beside the barcode on the box. 

PE-2628K-A is the HX-D2.


----------



## n_olympios

Indeed, at that price it can't really compete wih the P99RS. And that comes from an HX-D2 owner.


----------



## bengala

In my country there is a guy who has changed Pioneer P99 of HX-D2 and is more happy. With the HX-D2 loses USB and other things but the sound quality is better.

For me, the p99 don't worth what it costs.


----------



## ErinH

Psychoacoustics be damned!


----------



## wdemetrius1

Looking forward to your thoughts...


----------



## Velozity

bikinpunk said:


> Psychoacoustics be damned!




True...

Erin if I get one maybe I'll send it to you first so you can do a head-to-head test with your p99. I won't be able to use it for a little while anyway.


----------



## ErinH

Sounds good.


----------



## Velozity

Bengala please take a picture of the specifications page of your owner's manual. I just read the one for my DRZ9255 and it lists all the same things that the eBay ad lists. I'm truly hoping the D3 is more than just a cosmetic upgrade.


----------



## bengala

co_leonard said:


> Is the part number PE-2628K-B? You'll see this beside the barcode on the box.
> 
> PE-2628K-A is the HX-D2.


PE-2628K-B is written in the box. 



Velozity said:


> Bengala please take a picture of the specifications page of your owner's manual. I just read the one for my DRZ9255 and it lists all the same things that the eBay ad lists. I'm truly hoping the D3 is more than just a cosmetic upgrade.


Ok. For you


----------



## Velozity

Unfortunately word for word the same. Unless I'm missing something. 

DRZ specs are on page 30 of the manual attached...


----------



## ErinH

Might wanna buy back your DRZ, mike.


----------



## Velozity

LOL, no kidding! It's time to move on I guess...


----------



## chefhow

Velozity said:


> LOL, no kidding! It's time to move on I guess...


Just send the factory HU to MattR for a balanced output and add a processor


----------



## n_olympios

I'm not sad it's the same. Mainly because I couldn't afford the new one.


----------



## kyheng

With -18dB slope(3rd order) is a setback.....
No LPF for High another setback.....
Almost same as DRZ9255/HX-D2, this will be the killer...
May consider strip the DRZ9255's plate and put the HX-D3... Sounds insulting but this is what I'm feeling now....

Anyway, on page 24, we can set digital out....


----------



## DAT

I loved the DRZ9255, I have used the P99RS also as well as the Mcintosh 4000 with D/A

it really depends on what you need, i personally don't need USB, but i can tell you the McIntosh 4000 does sound better than the P99RS and DRZ9255 if you set each one flat and no DSP if it has one.

But all are incredible HU's.


----------



## Robb

I'll keep my DRZ9255... since I ony paid $400 Canadian for it.


----------



## smgreen20

Good snag at that price. What gets me, and correct me if I'm wrong, but if Clarion makes the MaC, how is it that some people say that MaC sounds better? This might be an apples to oranges comparison. 



I'm unsure of what model the MaC is (back in '93) the Clarion 7770 are the exact same, but some say the MaC sounds better. I think it's all in their head.


----------



## smgreen20

Dbl post, phone does that SOMETIMES for some strange reason.


----------



## kyheng

Well, that's where preception bias and expectation bias comes into play....


----------



## co_leonard

Does the D3 sound better than the D2?


----------



## Lars Ulriched

Waiting a review from Benggala...thanks for the infos so far Benggala...hope it will not dissapoint....


----------



## DAT

smgreen20 said:


> Good snag at that price. What gets me, and correct me if I'm wrong, but if Clarion makes the MaC, how is it that some people say that MaC sounds better? This might be an apples to oranges comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm unsure of what model the MaC is (back in '93) the Clarion 7770 are the exact same, but some say the MaC sounds better. I think it's all in their head.



I don't think the MC 4000 and 5000 were built by Clarion, the HU thats similar to the DRZ9255 is the MX 406, which i think the DRZ sounds better.

It's all about what you like and hear. 

Regardless they are all excellent HU's.


----------



## tunzig

The right comparison is MX406-DRX9255 (same service manual).
MC made finals only...many mechanical parts, converter and source are made by Clarion...maybe 'rivisited' with some better components.

Now I have a DRZ9255 in my setting...in direct mode, I think is preferring the DRX9255 I've got in my all passive setting two years ago (now I'm going active using the DRZ internal processor).

It's seems HX-D3 is only an estetical restyling...maybe a little 'make-up' at the gestional software (slope, filtering, equalizer) was needed to make the Clarion more versatile...

Anyway, great HU's.


----------



## azngotskills

Should have added some updated/modern conveniences like the Pioneer DEX-P99rs (DEH-P01) such as direct iPod controls and satellite/HD radio but more importantly added more flexibility in the tuning department IMO.

Any one can get the original DRZ9255/HX-D2 customized w/ a different face and LEDs for much cheaper  LOL


----------



## bengala

I made a personal review, but in Spanish. Tomorrow I will try writting in english as well as possible. This HU sounds really good. I'm happy with the purchase.

One question: Is there special action in HX-D3 for correct connected the optical cable with cd charger DCZ 628, or simply connecting the cable?

Thanks!


----------



## franka

Incredible HU !!

Congratulations Bengala


----------



## leonm12

as it seems clarion did not change the software, but they changed the DSP chip and other internal components along with visual changes.

I assume they maybe change components like op amp's (including stage I/V op amps) and Caps - as they did in the HX-D2 SE.

to be sure we need to wait after CES and they will release full information.

in the meantime we wait for the personal review


----------



## Lars Ulriched

Even if it doenst have an USB as long as it play CDR that would be good enought for me....


----------



## kyheng

I'm waiting for its service manual, which will be more accurate....


----------



## tunzig

If it's possible 'transform' DRZ9255 in HX-D2 (to solve the FM tuning problem US-Europe) maybe it will possible 'transform' a D2 in D3 .

Service manual needed.

Bengala, enjoy your Clarion: in any case, it's an amazing HU.
Waiting for your impression (anche in spagnolo, va bene ).


----------



## co_leonard

Good thing the D2 service manual is easy to find and download.


----------



## bengala

franka said:


> Incredible HU !!
> 
> Congratulations Bengala


Thanks. I like to see you for this forum.


Guys, before, sorry for my expression in english. My language is spanish and I don't use google traductor. I don't like use it.

Components: 

-System front: 3 way in passive. DLS nobelium 6.2 + midrange DLS Gothia 3", with passive filter DLS iridium 6.3 (recommended by DLS Sweden). HPF in 80 hz with slope 12 db/oct. Without subwoofer.

-Amplifier: I test with two amplifiers: First, my adored Steg MSK Classe A. Second, my great Steg MSK 1500.

-Previously I had a Eclipse CD7200mkII (this is a great HU too).

-I used Dire Straits, Peter Tosh (Reggae), House music, Classical and Mike Olfield (Tubular Bells).

This's my review:

-The HX-D3 has more details and these are heard more clearly. When there are multiple instruments playing (orchestras) is easier to hear them and know where they come to the Clarion, and cleaner sound.

-The low frequencies (for woofers) are more accurate and rounded.. Acoustic basses, organs, etc. are reproduced better with the Clarion. Not only has more definition to low frequencies, it also has more details, more microinformation (strumming acoustic string bass, etc). 

Here, you affirmed that the STEG MSK 1500 is best for woofers that STEG Classe A in moderate to high volumes. More thrust and speed. It is noted that the amplifier is working on, while the Class A will cost more.

-Medium and high-frequencies more neutral with the Clarion. The middle and high is very very neutral. The voices have more body but a neutral and clear sound timbre. The Eclipse means a little color. High percussion instruments (in the upper) of "Tubular Bells" has more body to the Clarion and sounds clearer and details.

-Delays in the Clarion are very good. More precise and without alteration of the timbre (at least to my ear). 

-Cleaner signal and less background noise with the Clarion.

-Sounds too the CD player of the Clarion. At least I hear it. Also say that the Clarion was on the passenger seat and the Eclipse mounted inside the center console. In a track of 0 bits appreciate a noise and was the reader. Bring your ear to tweeters and not heard anything. I realized it was coming from the source, the reader.

-The charger connected by optical sound out the same good that the reader of the source. I liked this a lot.

-The lighting is the same as the HX-D2. White with a blue LED to indicate the slot cd's.

In short, a great head unit with a clean sound, clear and highly crystalline. A very good delays do not alter the timbre. A highlight of whether sound, the bass frequencies. Very real.

But honestly I expected more. I thought it would be more difference between the Clarion and Eclipse. There is but not so much in price. I suppose that will regulate according to the Clarion team will be better. This is a reflection "of entry."

The Steg MSK are very good amplifiers. Classe A of tweeters and midranges and MSK 1500 of woofers to make a fantastic team. I love them.

I try to be as concise and clear as possible. Reflections and insights are always personal, and nothing is something sharp.

I will use a Classe A to passive filter with tweeters and midranges, MSK 1500 with woofer in active and JL audio 500/1 with Subwoofer (Coral XL10+ passive radiator XP10). This drivers are made of Peerless.

A greeting and thanks to those who read this paragraph so great.


----------



## kyheng

Good review... Anyway comparing an Eclipse to Clarion highest end HU are not that fair....


----------



## subwoofery

kyheng said:


> Good review... Anyway comparing an Eclipse to Clarion highest end HU are not that fair....


True but it's not that far away  

I remember a test between dead heads, I think it was DRZ vs F#1 vs P90 vs ECD vs PanaTube. DRZ was first, PanaTube and P90 second, ECD last but had the best low to midbass representation. 

Kelvin


----------



## DAT

subwoofery said:


> True but it's not that far away
> 
> I remember a test between dead heads, I think it was DRZ vs F#1 vs P90 vs ECD vs PanaTube. DRZ was first, PanaTube and P90 second, ECD last but had the best low to midbass representation.
> 
> Kelvin


Hmm I remember a test some guys did, with:

Denon DCT-Z1,
McIntosh MX5000,
McIntosh MX4000,
Nakamichi CD700ii,
Clarion DRZ-9255,
Panasonic CQ-TX5500,
Grundig SCD-1910,
Eclipse ECD-510

The CQ-TX5500 came in a very impressive close third. Folks, the units tested are the BEST of the BEST! This being said, for the Panasonic CQ-TX5500 to come in a close third when against contenders like the MX-4000, you know you are looking at a true SQ headunit...with the added bonus of an MP3! Quality, convenience and diversity in one package! 

Regarding the CQ-TX5500....the results of the test:

"Top end is SWEET!
Not as shallow as the Z-1, but not deep like the MXs; like the DRZ-9255
VERY Clear and transparent!!
Rich midbass/midrange like MXs, but added spakle of Z-1
Great low end definition/clarity"

"We all could agree that the McIntosh pieces were the best sounding H/Us with the mx5000 slightly over the mx4000, but both were the closest to our Arcam reference. Needless to say, the Panasonic surprised us all. It easily got us involved, capturing the spirit of the music the best and would say that it is a tough third and so close to the 4000 it's scary!!!"



We also did i similar test and I felt the MAC's were very good, I didn't have a Grundig SCD-1910 though.

I currently have a few Panny's and I have one moded and the other with a older tube and the midrange is incredible.


----------



## subwoofery

DAT said:


> Hmm I remember a test some guys did, with:
> 
> Denon DCT-Z1,
> McIntosh MX5000,
> McIntosh MX4000,
> Nakamichi CD700ii,
> Clarion DRZ-9255,
> Panasonic CQ-TX5500,
> Grundig SCD-1910,
> Eclipse ECD-510
> 
> The CQ-TX5500 came in a very impressive close third. Folks, the units tested are the BEST of the BEST! This being said, for the Panasonic CQ-TX5500 to come in a close third when against contenders like the MX-4000, you know you are looking at a true SQ headunit...with the added bonus of an MP3! Quality, convenience and diversity in one package!
> 
> Regarding the CQ-TX5500....the results of the test:
> 
> "Top end is SWEET!
> Not as shallow as the Z-1, but not deep like the MXs; like the DRZ-9255
> VERY Clear and transparent!!
> Rich midbass/midrange like MXs, but added spakle of Z-1
> Great low end definition/clarity"
> 
> "We all could agree that the McIntosh pieces were the best sounding H/Us with the mx5000 slightly over the mx4000, but both were the closest to our Arcam reference. Needless to say, the Panasonic surprised us all. It easily got us involved, capturing the spirit of the music the best and would say that it is a tough third and so close to the 4000 it's scary!!!"
> 
> 
> 
> We also did i similar test and I felt the MAC's were very good, I didn't have a Grundig SCD-1910 though.
> 
> I currently have a few Panny's and I have one moded and the other with a older tube and the midrange is incredible.


Yep, that's the one. I mixed it up with another test done between the DRZ, P9, F#1 and CD700ii 

Kelvin


----------



## kyheng

But why they never include the Alpine's F#1 and Pioneer's ODR?


----------



## subwoofery

kyheng said:


> But why they never include the Alpine's F#1 and Pioneer's ODR?


I've read a lot that the F#1 really isn't up to par to some of the other high-end offerings - especially for the price. 
Regarding the ODR, it wasn't as readily available in the US IMO. Still isn't today since you have to import it from Japan. 

Kelvin


----------



## kyheng

I see... Good point you have there... No ODR nowadays in US.... But still the first generation of ODR still have, right? But that's donkey years ago, haha...


----------



## smgreen20

And how about the Clarion ADCS-1?


----------



## leonm12

I just got my HX-D3 yesterday and I must tell you this unit is top high end unit!

I have the following setup:

1. Audison Thesis Uno & Due & quattro (class A)
2. 3 way Audison Thesis speakers - Saxo, Voce & Violino
3. 2 Audison Basso subs

before this unit I have tried many head unit while the prvious head unit was Mcintosh MX5000 with Audison Bit1 connected via digial coaxcial cable.

the sound of the HX-D3 is better from the bitone with the MX5000 is all areas - the sound is more detailed , solid and with more depth.

as it looks Clarion have fix the problem of the HX-D2 (with the low frequncies) by replacing all OPamps , some capacitor and main DSP.

the unit is build for pure high end and have only relevant tuning capabilities for high end equipment. (no need for steeper slops, no need the option to change one element phase (of same type) and no additional not needed features. (loudness, harmonizer, dynamic bass, restoration, and so on)

unit is good and simple, while diagram is right for high end sound!

time aligments in top quality with no alteration, phase is correct when using buildin crossover, volume control is high end implemented - 0.5db steps , while the volume control is done in the analog domain with digial control (just like in bit one and THESIS series amp).
from my experiance digial volume control have bad influance on sound.

preout is very soild and powerfull with no distortion and extra volume for SUB with non fading control up to +6db (which is very good when playing songs with weak bass)


This HU is highly recommended for high end setups!!! 


sorry for my english, my primary lang is Hebrew


----------



## bengala

leonm12 said:


> I just got my HX-D3 yesterday and I must tell you this unit is top high end unit!
> 
> I have the following setup:
> 
> 1. Audison Thesis Uno & Due & quattro (class A)
> 2. 3 way Audison Thesis speakers - Saxo, Voce & Violino
> 3. 2 Audison Basso subs
> 
> before this unit I have tried many head unit while the prvious head unit was Mcintosh MX5000 with Audison Bit1 connected via digial coaxcial cable.
> 
> the sound of the HX-D3 is better from the bitone with the MX5000 is all areas - the sound is more detailed , solid and with more depth.
> 
> as it looks Clarion have fix the problem of the HX-D2 (with the low frequncies) by replacing all OPamps , some capacitor and main DSP.
> 
> the unit is build for pure high end and have only relevant tuning capabilities for high end equipment. (no need for steeper slops, no need the option to change one element phase (of same type) and no additional not needed features. (loudness, harmonizer, dynamic bass, restoration, and so on)
> 
> unit is good and simple, while diagram is right for high end sound!
> 
> time aligments in top quality with no alteration, phase is correct when using buildin crossover, volume control is high end implemented - 0.5db steps , while the volume control is done in the analog domain with digial control (just like in bit one and THESIS series amp).
> from my experiance digial volume control have bad influance on sound.
> 
> preout is very soild and powerfull with no distortion and extra volume for SUB with non fading control up to +6db (which is very good when playing songs with weak bass)
> 
> 
> This HU is highly recommended for high end setups!!!
> 
> 
> sorry for my english, my primary lang is Hebrew


Hi Leonm. 

I'm very happy with this HU. I've not a HX-D2 in same moment, but HX-D3 sound is clean and better. The high frecuencies with HX-D2 has less details, less body. There are more details with HX-D3.

I would like compare HX-D3 with HX-D2 in my car some days.

You have got a good components!!

Best regards from Spain.


----------



## leonm12

Thanks!!
yours is not bad either :laugh:

please update us about that.
as far as I remmber HX-D2 have problem with the low end frequncies.
what I like with the HX-D3 is that it sound "analog" to me and have full sound.

I am also going to try new setup with THESIS THX-3 passive crossover.
maybe it will sound better.

in general I like the old simple way with passive crossover and one input for each side (of course with powerful stereo or dual mono amp)


----------



## asota

Did Clarion un-veil this at CES for US release??? A DRZ that sounds as good as a DRX may be the pure SQ product of the year.


----------



## tunzig

asota said:


> A DRZ that sounds as good as a DRX may be the pure SQ product of the year.


I agree


----------



## asota

Do any US dealers have availibility for these units yet???


----------



## Velozity

I went to the Clarion suite at CES and was told that the US will NOT get this unit. Canada already has it. It was not being displayed.


----------



## asota

Canada has the correct FM range?? If so any Canada dealers selling this unit???


----------



## Q-Authority

asota said:


> Canada has the correct FM range?? If so any Canada dealers selling this unit???


Listen up folks. Even the Singapore/Asian units have virtually the same radio frequencies and frequency steps as the US units [FM: (MHz) 0.05MHz steps, 89.0 to 108]. That's why anyone with the HX-D2, etc. have no virtually no problems with their units here.

Only the Japanese ones, which basically use the same naming as the US units (Clarion DRZ, etc.) have completely different increments.


----------



## MRQ69

Info from the seller:
This HU is made in Japan and the version is for export only. The HU is European version and the tuner works in Poland. 

Sent from my LG-P920 using Tapatalk


----------



## sacola

More info?


----------



## [email protected]

Is the illumination changeable on this Unit! 

[email protected]


----------



## smgreen20

[email protected] said:


> Is the illumination changeable on this Unit!
> 
> [email protected]


I don't believe it is.


----------



## bengala

[email protected] said:


> Is the illumination changeable on this Unit!
> 
> [email protected]


No. It's the same that HX-D2 (or DRZ9255)

Look!


----------



## robert_wrath

Bump. Anyone else have any $0.02 on this gem?


----------



## Driven Audio Tony

We have them available in Canada.


----------



## robert_wrath

Anyone from Canada here own this?


----------



## abdulwq

is it available in US?


----------



## robert_wrath

abdulwq said:


> is it available in US?


Unfortunately no.


----------



## SouthSyde

bengala said:


> No. It's the same that HX-D2 (or DRZ9255)
> 
> Look!


I like that masterstroke.


----------



## Lars Ulriched

it is the D2....


----------



## bengala

Lars Ulriched said:


> it is the D2....


No, It's the HX-D3


----------



## bengala

SouthSyde said:


> I like that masterstroke.


I love my MSK. I 've got a Steg MSK 1500 and Steg MSK Classe A.

In this photo with Helix XXL Powerstation and Mundorf Cap:


----------



## robert_wrath

Bengala, can you provide more pictures of your audio?


----------



## SouthSyde

bengala said:


> I love my MSK. I 've got a Steg MSK 1500 and Steg MSK Classe A.
> 
> In this photo with Helix XXL Powerstation and Mundorf Cap:


THAT is very nice my friend....

x2 on more photos of the rest of the system.


----------



## bengala

robert_wrath said:


> Bengala, can you provide more pictures of your audio?


Ok

In this page: I'll upload more pictures:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...allery/102809-my-installation-kia-cerato.html


----------



## robert_wrath

Thanx for the share Bengala.
Spain will win the World Cup this year. Germany & The Netherlands are the only major threat this year. I already have my bets in.


----------



## robert_wrath

Bengala, how much more detail do you hear from your HDX3 as oppose to the Eclipse CD7200MKII ?


----------



## bengala

robert_wrath said:


> Thanx for the share Bengala.
> Spain will win the World Cup this year. Germany & The Netherlands are the only major threat this year. I already have my bets in.


Don't worry! The Europe cup will be win for Spain


----------



## bengala

robert_wrath said:


> Bengala, how much more detail do you hear from your HDX3 as oppose to the Eclipse CD7200MKII ?


Before I've got a HX-D3 I had a DRZ9255. But this HU doesn't run the CD. So, I bought HX-D3.

Eclipse CD7200mkII is a GREAT HU. I like this Head unit. It has a bluetooth, USB and more that HX-D3 doesn't have.

But with HX-D3 the sound is the best. It's more real. Specially in low frecuencies. Nobelium woofers had never played so good. 

High frequencies are clean and crystalline. Midrange is very real.

I prefer HX-D3 because sound is sublime, but Eclipse CD7200mkII is a great HU too. 

I don't sell Eclipse.


----------



## kyheng

Emmmm.... You can't compare like this, HX-D3 shall be compare with Pioneer's DEX-P9 combo/DEX-P99, Alpine's H700/701...... 
Comparing 1 grade lower are not right.... Just the main 2 components(DSP chip and DAC) already different by a distance....


----------



## bengala

kyheng said:


> Emmmm.... You can't compare like this, HX-D3 shall be compare with Pioneer's DEX-P9 combo/DEX-P99, Alpine's H700/701......
> Comparing 1 grade lower are not right.... Just the main 2 components(DSP chip and DAC) already different by a distance....


Hi.

Pioneer DEX-P9 has been in my car too. 










The low frequencies of Clarion is better than Pioneer. It's more real. Tweeters played similar with these head units. Midranges are more warmer with Clarion. 

I prefer Clarion. Its sound remember me a McIntosh MX5000.

Alpine H700 is below two HU.


----------



## kyheng

Yup, kinda agree with you on this, since I don't use HX-D2/D3 before....
And DEQ-P9 using lower grade type of DAC(171* series) while Clarion using all same higher grade DACs...
Just what I don't like is the Clarion's tuning capabilities and the tech support in my country....


----------



## Lars Ulriched

Was using DRZ9255/D2 before...it sounds sweet...but never as details as the P90RS combo which is very easy to tune...with much more of tuning capability...and easy to get those staging, stuffs...as details as it is...I still find that the sounds of the D2 is much more appealing to my ear...


----------



## bengala

In my country the tech support exist for Clarion.

Really, I prefer HX-D3. In my modest opinion, sound with Clarion is better than Pioneer DEX-P9. Specially in low frequencies.

I've read that HX-D3 has better internal components, such as DAC and other parts. High frequencies are best with respect to the HX-D2. But I didn't compare two HU in my car at the same time.


----------



## kyheng

Each country do have tech support for each brand... Just only Clarion I need to travel 300km to reach while Pioneer only 3km from my house....


----------



## bengala

kyheng said:


> Each country do have tech support for each brand... Just only Clarion I need to travel 300km to reach while Pioneer only 3km from my house....


From my house to tech support of Clarion is 660 km...


----------



## robert_wrath

How does the HDX3 compare in regards to the Pioneer P99?


----------



## bengala

robert_wrath said:


> How does the HDX3 compare in regards to the Pioneer P99?


Pioneer P99 is below Pioneer P90.


----------



## ErinH

bengala said:


> Pioneer P99 is below Pioneer P90.


Says who? Where is the proof?
These kind of posts are meaningless without something to back it up. 
I've owned the p90. What would you say if I told you the pioneer p99, 800prs and 80prs perform better?...




Sent from my iPhone. Pardon the grammar.


----------



## robert_wrath

I think it may have been an opinion between products that's all.


----------



## ErinH

It just seems so absolute. 
Looks much more like a statement than opinion, just like the majority of his other posts. Which is why I replied. Otherwise, I wouldn't have much cared.

I've got experience with all the units as well as data on them. Not pictured below is the 80prs and drz, but you can see that I have had the pioneer decks mentioned above in my possession. Picture taken from my comparitive analysis thread here:
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...rs-pioneer-deh-p9-pioneer-800prs-testing.html

You can also find my measurements on the 80prs vs p99 and minor discussion of the hxd2 here:
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/1636518-post11.html



My point isn't to be a jerk; it's to try to add some factuality to topics with objective analysis through data. When subjective opinions are guised as fact, it's hard to know what's what. I'm just trying to shed some light on the topic. That's all.


----------



## asota

Think its time for a blind comparison test I have a DRZ or a DRX you can use Erin. Just need a Alpine 7909 a Sony C-90 and a HX-D3 you have the pioneers.


----------



## ErinH

asota said:


> Think its time for a blind comparison test I have a DRZ or a DRX you can use Erin. Just need a Alpine 7909 a Sony C-90 and a HX-D3 you have the pioneers.


I've got data (except for the sony and alpine). It tells me that all units do a great job at doing what they're supposed to. No need for a test.


----------



## Q-Authority

I just think the guy was stating his opinion. He has never stated that he worked for any higher authority regarding these units, and that his is the last word on these things, so why jump on him for simple statement. Someone just asked him his opinion, and he gave it. End of story.

I don't think his first language is English either, so I would cut him some slack there as well. However, I think he gets his points across quite well enough.


----------



## robert_wrath

I understand the opinions from both BikinPunk & Bengala. Previous ownership experiences tells the tale. Usually comes down to the listener's sense of hearing & product functionality. Well, that's the audio world for you henceforth the choice of multiple items available. Reminds of an argument years ago between the Denon DCT-Z1 & an Eclipse 55060. Wasn't pretty.


----------



## ErinH

robert_wrath said:


> I understand the opinions from both BikinPunk & Bengala. Previous ownership experiences tells the tale. Usually comes down to the listener's sense of hearing & product functionality.


But... I'm not expressing an opinion.
I'm giving you data. That's fact. 

You said hearing... No one on earth can hear to the degree the measurements can be taken.
You said performance... I'm presenting actual measurement data SHOWING how the units are all pretty much dead on. 

Guys, it doesnt have to get "ugly"... It's there in black and white. What else could you possibly need? If one wants to argue aesthetics, features, etc that's fine. But saying one "sounds better" than another without any way of showing it is like me telling you to take me at my word that I'm the fastest person on Earth just because I think I am. I'm honestly trying to help you move past the things that don't matter and pay attention to what does. 




Sent from my iPhone. Pardon the grammar.


----------



## ErinH

Q-Authority said:


> I just think the guy was stating his opinion. He has never stated that he worked for any higher authority regarding these units, and that his is the last word on these things, so why jump on him for simple statement. Someone just asked him his opinion, and he gave it. End of story.
> 
> I don't think his first language is English either, so I would cut him some slack there as well. However, I think he gets his points across quite well enough.


I quoted one statement. There were others in this thread (besides his) that were similar. 

Again, I'm trying to provide something objective to this thread. Not start a pissing war. If that's how it's viewed, I apologize. See my above post. If I'm going to get flamed for trying to help you to be wiser regarding the products in discussion then I'll leave the thread. Simple as that. 



Sent from my iPhone. Pardon the grammar.


----------



## asota

I still think the only way to solve this is a blind listening test.......


----------



## matdotcom2000

asota said:


> I still think the only way to solve this is a blind listening test.......


Agreed I have had manyyyyy headunits and compared many many many more doing just swapping and listening. Bear in mind my main goal of all my test is to find the cheapest option to give me the best sound. To be honest I dont think specs can give you a real feeling of how something sounds, I have gone out and bought based on alot of that and I have not been successful and satisfied with the results. 

So I just compare and try to keep my opinion to myself.... Cause I am gonna get flamed for even posting this... Back to ninja mode...


----------



## ErinH

No one is flaming anyone. 


The fact is that the data is so similar and good, that any of them are viable options. And, frankly, there is no human being that could hear ANY audible differences between the data I posted. Plain and simple. I mean, really... look in to the hearing threshold of distortion and audibility of noise. It's a science... it's not some hocus pocus I'm making up just to offend a few guys with opinions.

Again, I tried to provide something tangible. The data is there. Use it if you want... ignore if you want. I can't force people to try to understand it and I can't force folks to rationalize what it might be telling them. I do encourage you to at least read it, consider it and then read on the importance of blind testing (legitimate blind testing). Apparently me posting in the manner I have has offended some people in some manner, so with that all said... I'm out. Hope someone out there in TV land got something useful from my posts. I host and attend a lot of car audio meets/GTG's so if anyone really wants to have a discussion over this stuff sometime, let's chat. 



- Erin


----------



## Q-Authority

matdotcom2000 said:


> Agreed I have had manyyyyy headunits and compared many many many more doing just swapping and listening. Bear in mind my main goal of all my test is to find the cheapest option to give me the best sound. To be honest I dont think specs can give you a real feeling of how something sounds, I have gone out and bought based on alot of that and I have not been successful and satisfied with the results.
> 
> So I just compare and try to keep my opinion to myself.... Cause I am gonna get flamed for even posting this... Back to ninja mode...


Actually, you are exactly right. Specs, and measurements, aren't always proof positive of the best performers. And I'm sure that the same unit can sound somewhat different depending upon the day it was manufactured, and who did most of the assembly work. One thing that I have learned never to listen to are EE's who think that digital is digital, and there are no differences, lol.


----------



## ErinH

Q-Authority said:


> One thing that I have learned never to listen to are EE's who think that digital is digital, and there are no differences, lol.


good thing I design, test, and analyze rockets for a living, then.


----------



## Q-Authority

bikinpunk said:


> good thing I design, test, and analyze rockets for a living, then.


That, or brain surgeon, is the next best thing.


----------



## kyheng

Under some point of view, P99 do sound better than P9/90 combo.... 
Technically speaking, P99 using better grade DSP than P9/90, just at this point, the sound quality will be changed significantly.... 
Modern active HUs, the digital signal will pass thru DSP first before going to DAC. If we were to run passive setups, I would say P9/90 will sound better than P99. I'm sure that person are stupid to run P99 on passive.....


----------



## bengala

Hi guys.

First, I have never said that my words were indisputable. In my country, there have been several tests on head units and I show some of the results.

In a test, one friend had Mcintosh Mx5000, Pioneer DEX-P90+DEQ and Pioneer Dex-p99. The rest of components: Genesis Dual mono Class A and two Genesis miniblok for Morel Supremo in biamplified passive filter.

After some months listening to these HU, he prefered a Mx5000. And He said that Pioneer P99 are below to Pioneer P90 combo. In all frequencies! After, he bought a MDA-5000 for Mcintosh Mx5000.

I've listened to Pioneer p90 combo and Pioneer p99. I prefer P90 combo.

In my opinion, Clarion HX-D2 (or HX-D3) is a great HU. There are better HU and others with more adjustments, but this love nothing more than listen it. Its sound is more similar to Mcintosh

I always tell you to opinions. My languaje is Spanish, but I speak some Enghlish. I don't use translators.

Best regards and a bit of quiet, please


----------



## matdotcom2000

MAn I have been staring at the HX-D3 for a while now and not really sure to pull the trigger on it vs my denon which I have thought about selling. 
Just to give a back ground on other HU I have listened to but not really cared for are the sony c90 and the pioneer p99. The reason I really choose the denon was it gave the music a Brassy flavor (expensive sound) I am wondering how would the HX-D3 sound, more natural and closer to the mx5000????


----------



## postman18ny

I have to agree with Erin on this,I have owned the drz9255 and dex-p99rs there were days that I thought the drz sounded detter and there were days I thought the 99rs sounded better( I think my dsp settings had a lot to do with that). To be honest they are both excellent units but I give the edge to the 99rs because of the extra features it has.


----------



## claytonzmvox

following the discussion, too interesting, I just swap a PXA H800 by a clarion HXD2SE and am enjoying the exchange. A sound much more natural and differentiated quality, perhaps because I use a cd player IVAD310 as transportation, the PXA H800 did not sound more naturally!!!


----------



## chasintrane

Considering picking up this unit to run without a processor. Looking for a clean signal to send directly to the amps.

Does anyone know where I can find specifics on the cross-over points? For example, the high-out channel has a HPF of 315Hz to 20kHz. Am I correct in assuming that you could select 315Hz for a high pass cross-over as well as other frequencies in between that range of 315Hz to 20kHz? What is the next one up from 315Hz? Somewhere in the 400's?

I'm also interested in seeing the specific points for all the channels. Does this info exist somewhere besides in the unit itself?

Thanks!!


----------



## chasintrane

I've combed through the manuals and it is not in there - not sure why.


----------



## smgreen20

1/3 octave intervals are your crossover points.


----------



## chasintrane

Thanks smgreen! Now I see that the manual does indeed state 1/3 octave points. I didn't put that together for some reason.

So for the high channel High Pass, the cross-over points would be something like 315 Hz, 400 Hz, 500 Hz, 630 Hz, 800 Hz, 1000 Hz, 1250 Hz, 1600 Hz, 2000 Hz, 2500 Hz, 3150 Hz, 4000 Hz, 5000 Hz, etc?

It's looking like this would make a really nice deck to run without a processor. Are any of you guys in the USA running the Canada North American version of this deck? There is a seller on eBay who has sold quite a few of these and he seems reliable.


----------



## jsketoe

I am getting a Canadian hxd3... I think it's great that it's current production...wish it was US Dist. Though....but hey, is what it is and I am thankful to get it!


----------



## ken6172

wow..that is a nice Hu..


----------



## jociron

Hello..after 2 days i will have clarion HX-D3. UNTIL TODAY I WERE USED CLARION HX-D2.
I WILL WRITE THE DIFERENCE IN SOUND.

DO YOU HAVE HXD3 ?


----------



## jociron

enybody know what is the real diference CARION HX D3 /D2


----------

